# anybody know of a good mallard call for small pot holes



## benelli85 (Jan 26, 2009)

i have been trying to find a really good mallard call for a smaller wooded pot hole i have some great ones for open water but end up too loud in the back water i can now get to because i got a new duck rig any ideas PM me


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

For the dollar, the Duck Commander calls are good low volume calls that are great for situations when you do not want a high tone. I use it in the field for working ducks in closer or working a spread. $10.00 call and it works better than many high dollar calls.

Another one I like is the Winlock wood/acrylic has a good low tone as well. I am sure others will give you some ideas, but both of these are affordable calls.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The call I use for small waters or for less volume is a Faulks. $12 call. It works great.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

I love my acrylic Zink PH-2, it would work perfect in your situation. Very soft sounding and above else, sounds just like a duck


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I second the Duck Commander vote.


----------



## benelli85 (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks for the input ive been using mainly foiles stuff and cant really seem to find a low volume call any more suggestions?????


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have an Acrylic Wench that works great in all situations. The tuning hole is killer! Open will get you low and quiet in small pot holes.


----------



## benelli85 (Jan 26, 2009)

made by who? whats the cost of one


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

RNT Old style cocobolo.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It is a Primos Wench. You can get them in poly at any sporting goods store. If you want a special acrylic one you might have to search a little bit to find one.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

The duck commander "brown sugar" is good for the low end. But ducks are just as loud on a small pothole as they are on a larger one. And with any quality duck call, you just have to practice. I have calls that I can throw ringing hail calls out with and still put them to bed with quiet quacks.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Feather Duster Prairie Fire was pretty much made for that situation. It is a quieter call with a real good duck sound. Plus its only 42 bucks and has great customer service.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

If you already blow Foiles calls, then pick up a BGB Deathwhistle. I bought one for my dad and almost didn't give it to him. Very soft but nice and raspy. I got the flamed hedge but I believe the maple is a little softer yet. $50 well spent. I'm gonna get one for myself.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

For most of us, we started on the lower end models of calls, $10. For the price of an acrylic call, you can buy 10 of the cheaper calls find out what you like and how to blow many styles of different calls. For me, I've tried them all, and still do to this day, and I still manage to shoot my birds just fine. My advise, try different calls and find out what suits you the best. Have fun, and good luck this fall.


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

How about the Sure Shot? Nice soft call...hard to blow this one too loud.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

i tell you what man im a foiles guy i own every call they have..the new strait timber is freak nasty for close and quite calling i would definitly suggest it for your situation....pm me if have any questions and ill put together a sound file for you


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

MIgoosekiller, your gonna recommend that strait timber over your death whistle? It's Brad from ND. That death whistle sound file you put together this week sounded pretty good.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

Brad....thanks bro but i think the ST is a sick call....especially for up close and personal birds but the death whistle would definitly be my second choice!


----------

